#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-20
<dholbach> good morning
<newguy> how can we usr the irc?
<newguy> use*
<MyL0> hi
<newguy> please wait
<Ahd007> hii
<MyL0> great the webapp screen ip ...
<CatalystCZ> hello ;-)
<tmcclelland47> Cant wait for this to start...
<metallicORIGIN> yep me too
<godlessamerica> word
<greenie25> same here
<audreyII> I agree with what you are saying
<metallicORIGIN> any idea what today is about..???
<greenie25> closing thoughts on the edge?
<audreyII> I hope they announce that canonical will be switching over to Windows Cloud Hosting services
<steelwil_> hi
<tmcclelland47> On Google+ it says something about what's new in Ubuntu's development.
<MyL0> yes
<audreyII> says the same on the facebook post
<MyL0> too
<audreyII> watch them announce a new window manager
<audreyII> "unity was a bad idea. we're gonna go with awesome now"
<ss77iiaann> how do I filter out join/quit messages?
<metallicORIGIN> jyes even i wanna do that
<metallicORIGIN> filter out join/quit messages?
<audreyII> in the options
<snowronark> where is the people ? 300 ? 500 people ? where is
<MyL0> option corner left
<artcreation> what can we do here ??
<audreyII> if you're on the ubuntuonair.com irc, it's in the top left corner of the iframe
<tmcclelland47> only like 3 more minutes!!!
<tmcclelland47> make that 2...
<metallicORIGIN> :) lol
<audreyII> this is kind of a lot of people in the irc
<audreyII> who all is actually active?
<KarielG0> I am anyway :E
<jasonamyers> me
<Fer> q onda estro?
<Markus_> hi
<tmcclelland47> :D
<Bikash> Hi
<metallicORIGIN> most of them not active
<Fer> Q ONDAAA???
<ss77iiaann> Options---> "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS" thanks :)
<snowronark> where is op ?
<snowx> hello
<Guest90989> When does the stream start?
<tmcclelland47> About a minute...
<audreyII> Fer: hables espanol?
<artcreation> about 1 min
<Guest75550> hi
<Fer> audrey sii
<artcreation> when is it beginning
<audreyII> ah
<audreyII> supposedly right now
<rytis> 3
<dholbach> can you see us?
<Fer> Q es esto?? jaja
<rytis> 2
<rytis> 1
<metallicORIGIN> it should start about now..???
<godlessamerica> yay
<Demonio> yes 17:01 in gtml +0
<greenie25> hello
<Super_Hans_> yay!
<rytis> it works
<artcreation> it works
<Super_Hans_> We can see you :)
<Skyline969> Five by five. You're good to go.
<jasonamyers> we can see you
<exe> Yes UR Live!!
<MyL0> yep online
<godlessamerica> yes
<Demonio> we can see you
<Markus_>    it works :)
<Gauthic> online, we can see/hear you :)
<Richie442> yep
<tavooca_> hi
<Javacookies> what do we expect on this event?
<anass> i c u
<zym_man> woohoo
<tmcclelland47> YES!
<Holker> we can see you 5
<Guest63632> so
<DM__> Yes we see u
<Invii> We can see ya!
<Guest63632> what's now
<mhall119> Javacookies: every week we give an update on the development of Ubuntu
<artcreation> i c u and hear you
<crazyclown> hello
<CHOTAS> so?
<toxicbyte> Hello!
<Erwin> hello from holland
<simon__> hello spirit unit is ready and fully functional
<metallicORIGIN> so any news about ubuntu edge..???
<simon__> <><
<DM__> Thank you very much
<CHOTAS> desde colombia
<tavooca_> from mex tex
<mhall119> if anybody has a question at any point during this session, ask them here starting it with "QUESTION: "
<CHOTAS> ok
<toxicbyte> LINUX FTW!
<metallicORIGIN> ok
<mhall119> starting with with "QUESTION: " will make it highlighted for us so we see it
<DM__> WHAT ABOUT UBUNTU SMARTPHONE?
<metallicORIGIN> QUESTION: so any news about ubuntu edge..???
<s7ian> the elephant in the room
<s7ian> :D
<Josh015> QUESTION: Can Pocket (formerly Read It Later) be supported in the Friends API? If so what steps need to be taken?
<rytis> what I am doig with my life? :|
<metallicORIGIN> QUESTION: developer options in ubuntu edge..??
<HugeCode> @rytis: surely not learning english ;-)
<chaushev> QUESTION: I was wondering, will I be able, in future when mobile Ubuntu OS is ready, to install on a capable device, different then the Ubuntu phone. Samsung, HTC or whichever device capable to ru the OS?
<jasonamyers> QUESTION: Are there any better instructions for app developers to get started on ubuntu desktop apps than developer.ubuntu.com?
<DM__> thank you kevin
<DM__> please don't copy win HATE(8)
<s7ian> Will EDGE be saved by the bell by a filthy rich enthusiast billionaire?
<clint_> wats this
<Mandalore> QUESTION: Is there going to be further support for laptops, IE getting function keys to work - I can't install ubuntu on my laptop because I can't turn my wifi with ubuntu
<DM__> I AGREE WITH MANDALORE QUESTION
<metallicORIGIN> i feel Ubuntu marketing is very bad when compared to other competitors
<obijuan> Will Ubuntu 13.10 use the ChromeOS compatable 3.9 kernel?
<s7ian> disagree @metallic
<MyL0> i agree metal
<AdyTheBass> XPDC
<MyL0> ;)
<UbuntuRevolution> Do gtk library will be improved to fit in with unity because there Tnaked between gtk appearance and unity interface
<metallicORIGIN> ;)
<DM__> Thank you for your work on music APIs Micheal
<Josh015> QUESTION: Will Indicators be written the same way as before, or will they start being written in QML?
<metallicORIGIN> @s7ian : why is that??
<r4f3> i am a dev, how should i proceed?
<Super_Hans_> QUESTION: Will the mobile browser eventually replace firefox on the desktop.
<Javacookies> I wonder if they're still on-track on an October OS release
<DM__> VOLUME!
<s7ian> compared to other distros or other OS's? @metallic
<Mandalore> Pat - Lagging
<AdyTheBass> ppl log in and out
<audreyII> Please answer Mandalore's question
<AdyTheBass> =.="
<r4f3> i am a dev, how should i proceed?
<r4f3> i am a dev, how should i proceed?
<MyL0> os for me
<mhall119> we'll get to the questions shortly, let us get through the summaries first
<samiop> hi
<metallicORIGIN> @s7ian other OS's
<greenie25> QUESTION: when will we see ubuntu touch in newly released models and will future versions of touch see the desktop interface included depending on device specifications?
<Corasaaa> the video doesn'twork well!
<MyL0> no its work
<AdyTheBass> his video lag
<s7ian> I wouldn't compare non cost Ubuntu to commercial OS's though. @metallic
<DM__> ok thank you pat, but we can't hear you well...next time try to test the dsl line in your area
<MyL0> no ... and i watch on my htc
<DM__> we appreciate your effort pat
<metallicORIGIN> QUESTION: what if Ubuntu uses user info and sells them to third party service providers..??
<mhall119> metallicORIGIN: it doesn't
<metallicORIGIN> i saw a article few days back about that
<Mandalore> @metallicORIGIN: stay off the conspiracy webpages then.
<AdyTheBass> thomas
<AdyTheBass> bunga
<dejvo> QUESTION: will ubuntu touch be avalable on low-performance phones like HTC Desire C ?
<Super_Hans_> QUESTION: Will the mobile browser eventually replace firefox on the desktop.
<AdyTheBass> will Ubuntu Touch run at My Lumia 800?
<greenie25> @dejvo depends on devs who will support them. likely not. @ady probably not :(
<AdyTheBass> omg :(
<Skyline969> QUESTION: Approximately how close is Ubuntu Touch to being usable as a "daily driver" on the Nexus 4?
<mhall119> Skyline969: depending on your needs it already is
<mhall119> Skyline969: it's been my daily driver for the last month
<mhall119> except for alarms, which should be working soon
<Jeferson> oi!!
<Jeferson> Algum Brasileiro??
<Skyline969> Unfortunately that's a requirement for me. I was following this google doc (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0) which seemed to be going over the progress. However, it states Bluetooth is still a work in progress. That's also a fairly large feature that I use on a daily basis. Is that document out of date?
<mhall119> Skyline969: best to ask that as it's own QUESTION:
<Skyline969> My apologies. I'll do that.
<pmcgowan> Skyline969, BT just landed so that doc probably not updated yet
<pmcgowan> we do keep it updated
<pmcgowan> wip also means no UI
<Skyline969> Ah, okay. It looks like I'll be waiting until I start using Ubuntu Touch. I'm impressed with the progress so far though.
<mhall119> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<spider623> so any way to install it with out wiping the whole nexus 4?
<mhall119> kenvandine is the Friends guy
<s7ian> I bet canonical has an ace up the sleeve
<spider623> wait can they even see this chat?
<Super_Hans_> QUESTION: Will the mobile browser eventually replace firefox on the desktop.
<Holker> WILL THERE BE UBUNTU ON KINDLES? Since you colaborating with Amazon...
<jasonamyers> WOOT! Thanks Michael!
<tmcclelland47> QUESTION: Will Chromium replace Firefox? And also, if it will, does it replace Firefox when you update?
<bhetus> ls
<popey> tmcclelland47: we're not replacing firefox with chromium in this release
<NikTh> tmcclelland47:  Firefox will remain the default browser for 13.10. You can follow for any updates this list : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2013-August/004271.html
<xxx600> مرحبا
<tmcclelland47> popey: Alright. Thanks!
<Dafull97> they need to add a way to run Windows programs easier
<spider623> we will see selinux or apparmor in the final ubuntu touch?
<tmcclelland47> Dafull97: Wine usually works well. But Ubuntu is a whole different kernel than Windows.
<Hummy> Hi , how is ubuntu edge different from a linux distro on android.. speed, graphic and usability wise
<Dafull97> yes true, i was jsut wondering
<Dafull97> i use wine
<Dafull97> :)
<amp> QESTION: In the video for the Ubuntu Edge Software story, somewhere it says that the convergence for Ubuntu Edge will be faster than Nexus 4, because it is built into the hardware. What does 'built into the hardware' mean?
<jasonamyers> QUESTION: Any chance of getting an ubuntu one email service?
<spider623> we will see selinux or apparmor in the final ubuntu touch?
<FOJ> Can ubuntu developers in Ghana be paid?
<grasshopper> QUESTION: will Python3 be fully supported? Will python 2 packages still be included in the repositories?
<tmcclelland47> yay!
<Dafull97> so, do you guys just take good ideas from Ubuntu users and put them to action?
<mhall119> if anybody has a question at any point during this session, ask them here starting it with "QUESTION: "
<spider623> QUESTION: we will see selinux or apparmor in the final ubuntu touch?
<Hummy> QUESTION :Hi , how is ubuntu edge different from a linux distro on android.. speed, graphic and usability wise
<Holker> QUESTION: Will there be Ubuntu on Kindles?
<blokgang> michael hall needs some better internets
<mhall119> blokgang: internets is fine, it's the hangout plugin that's being a pain
<Dafull97> I think that you guys should like put more administrative abilities in Ubuntu
<dholbach> bye guys! :)
<ubuntupunk> Ubuntu = bloat
<Dafull97> I think that you guys should like put more administrative abilities in Ubuntu
<Dafull97> I think that you guys should like put more administrative abilities in Ubuntu
<Dafull97> I think that you guys should like put more administrative abilities in Ubuntu
<AdyTheBass> THX to u to
<jasonamyers> Thank you!
<s7ian> thank you guys - keep up the good work
<tmcclelland47> Thanks guys! Great show!
<tmcclelland47> So I'm just gonna hang out here for a while...
<s7ian> <-- 13.04 32bit
<tmcclelland47> I'm stuck at 12.04 LTS, becuase my PC bricks itself trying to upgrade. But my PC is from about '04...
<s7ian> this one is from '05
<s7ian> Linux gave it a few years more
<s7ian> Im pleased
<Tacoman3005> Hi
<Tacoman3005> Is this working?
<daffy888> test
<Tacoman3005> test confirmed daffy
<Tacoman3005> I have a question, my birthday is the 2nd can I get something ;)
<s7ian> yea
<s7ian> another day
<tmcclelland47> Nice. I had an old laptop and that Android distro expanded it's life.
<Tacoman3005> Kevin is awesome :)
<s7ian> android distro?
<s7ian> fill me in pls
<tmcclelland47> hold on. lemme find the link to it.
<Sanchixx> hi
<tmcclelland47> http://www.android-x86.org/
<tmcclelland47> Seems like a sin to post that on here...
<s7ian> I tested android via virtualBox earlier - is this the same?
<s7ian> androvm.org
<tmcclelland47> It might be. Android x86 is the best known and most widely used, so they might use their distros.
<s7ian> I'll have to look up some screenshots
<s7ian> looks nice. I bet it has a ton of useful apps already
<s7ian> As long as it is linux based - im in
<tmcclelland47> I made a thing on webchat.freenode.net called #androidonpc so if you wanna take this there...
<s7ian> Im pro Linux - let the best distro win
<Sanchixx> i'm testing android on desktop
<Sanchixx> I can see you guys
<SGS3> we can see you
<tmcclelland47> @s7ian I made a thing on webchat.freenode.net called #androidonpc, so hopefully if it works we can talk about this there...
<tmcclelland47__> Wow there's two of me now...
<tmcclelland47__> guess this is what I get for joining more than one of these
<tmcclelland47> Either way, I don't care..
<tmcclelland47> people are still on this thing????
<internalstorage> .
<internalstorage> slm
<internalstorage> hacilar
<internalstorage> nsnz inş
<internalstorage> is plugged in. Tap to unplug.
<glofuss> HeyHo
<Deepak> Hi
<Deepak> Is it still live?
<Daniel____> Welcome everybody
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-21
<asafegous> i want ut on my s4
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-18
<dholbach> good morning
<benunter> ouais
<dholbach> mhall119, hangout set up for later on and informed ubuntu-phone@ as well
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<mhall119> dholbach: has bzoltan confirmed that he'll be there?
<dholbach> mhall119, not on google calendar, but on IRC, when I asked him on Friday
<mhall119> o/
<beuno> o/
<beuno> #buymhall119agoodheadset on twitter
 * dholbach hugs beuno
<dholbach> let's use http://pad.ubuntu.com/Ci248KWxmC for notes
<mhall119> beuno: it's not the headset, it's the new hangout plugin
<lool> v
<mhall119> it sometimes ignores the fact that I'm muted
<lool> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks/UpdateProcess
<mhall119> and carries sound across anyway
<dholbach> any questions or suggestions from our audience?
<DeV_noob> hello
<mhall119> hi DeV_noob
<DeV_noob> can i join this discussion?
<DeV_noob> i got webcam already
<DeV_noob> ?
<nik90> QUESTION: For the clock app, we want to able to support RTM (14.10 framework) while at the same target the new upcoming frameworks 15.04. How can I do that without having multiple click package versions of the same app in the store? The 14.10 framework version will obviously only get bug fixes like SRUs while the the 15.04 framework will get new features
<nik90> etc. This is not beta channel that I am referring to.
<dholbach> DeV_noob, we're a bunch of people already ... could you let me know what your particular interest in the discussion is?
<DeV_noob> ubuntu phone OS's wallpaer
<mhall119> DeV_noob: is it related to the frameworks dicussion?
<popey> nik90: beuno you will want to add new features before 15.04 is final though, won't you?
<mhall119> this is a very targeted discussion, we want to stay on topic
<dholbach> DeV_noob, I'm afraid that's not on our agenda - we're talking about the technical structure of the app framework right now
<DeV_noob> hmm
<popey> so you're going to want to update to 15.04 features in the clock app before 15.04 is final enough for those shipped devices
<dholbach> DeV_noob, you could mail ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net about your request though
<popey> so people wont have 15.04 on their shipped devices, because it's not ready yet
<popey> but nik90 wants to target that new shiny, and that breaks people on 14.10
<mhall119> popey: nik90: I think the current answer to that is to have separate apps in the store
<mhall119> like we do now for clock and clock-reboot
<popey> gah
<popey> mess
<beuno> or, future beta channel
<mhall119> until beta support is in the store
<mhall119> ^^
<popey> that doesnt scale
<nik90> I think the beta channel is the answer then
<popey> right
<popey> its not that "they can't use the features" it's that you ship an app which is actively _broken_ for people on 14.10
<popey> (in this use case)
<popey> i.e. won't start or some feature is broken
<beuno> popey, you can't, becuause 14.10 won't see 15.04, right?
<beuno> *you can't break
<mhall119> popey: you would only be able to download an app if you have the frameworks it requires
<popey> ok, but then anyone on 14.10 will no longer even _see_ the app in the store, it'll be uninstallable.
<popey> which for a clock is a bit of a pain
<beuno> popey, we could still show them the last version for that framework
<beuno> we need to think about the ramifications
<popey> yeah.
<beuno> and yes
<beuno> ultimately
<popey> there neds to be a "last known good"
<beuno> I don't think the 15.04 version should be in the store
<beuno> other than the beta channel
<beuno> I think developers need to care about the current framework
<beuno> and put all the love there
<DeV_noob> i think we should make a separate framework for kiosk framework
<beuno> experiment with the future, but focus on what's currently on all devices
<DeV_noob> mean kiosk computers
<lool> click has lists of base versions of frameworks, but the frameworks are actually listed in the ubuntu-touch meta package as files
<lool> and its dependencies pull in the content of frameworks
<DeV_noob> that can make ubuntu go everywhere.. restaurants, malls, billing machines... all digital environments should benefit equal stability from ubuntu, isn't it?
<mhall119> DeV_noob: that's possible already, but kind of tangential to this discussion
<mhall119> the topic of this call is *how* we manage these different frameworks
<dholbach> EVERYONE: sorry, my mic is auto-increasing the volume right now up to 11, so I can't really unmute myself
<dholbach> we have 6 minutes left
<dholbach> can we get to work items soon?
<dholbach_> ... like figuring out from all api data consumers which data they need exactly
<dholbach_> mhall119, lool: ^
<mhall119> dholbach_: I'll bring it up
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> all right - thanks a lot everyone
<dholbach> mhall119, sorry about and thanks for helping out
<dholbach> for some reason the mic recording levels went up on their own all the time :-/
<mhall119> no worries
<dholbach> all rightie
<dholbach> I'll drop everyone and email and we can have a follow up session - maybe it'll help if we write the agenda together after everyone did a little bit of research
<dholbach> so we know what particularly to dive into next time
<dholbach> I'm off, see you all tomorrow *hugs*
<JamesTait> dholbach, o/
<pleia2> jose: AirBot went a bit sideways, restarted and loaded classbot script, might want to poke and confirm all is well
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-19
<krish> anyone there??
<krish> i guess no one's there...
<dholbach> good morning
<azvezdev> yo
<mhall119> o/
<nik90> hello o/
<pleia2> o/
<nik90> hi pleia2, nice to have you in the hangout
<pleia2> nik90: thanks :)
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2868/
<mhall119> if you have any questions please ask them in here
<mhall119> start them with QUESTION in all caps like that so we don't miss them
<priyanshuid> QUESTION : why can't we have hostapd, preinstalled with ubuntu.. users have to configure it everytime. The current hotspot does not connects to android and other mobile devices
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Woop Ubuntu :P
<balloons> http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<yuwash> cute androids
<ChloeWolfieGirl> yuwash: truee dat!
<nik90> mhall119: we should harvest.ubuntu.com to show bitesize bugs in the core apps
<nik90> have*
<mhall119> nik90: yes we should
<LinusAnon> The Xubuntu menue is awesome
<LinusAnon> QUESTION: Elizabeth, is there a option to get window snapping under Xubuntu like under Ubuntu with Unity?
<mhall119> #xubuntu-devel
<balloons> http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<LinusAnon> Ahh cool
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<LinusAnon> QUESTION: Is there a version of Xubuntu for Chromebooks available? Or is a version planned?
<balloons> more info on joining: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Join
<belkinsa> #ubuntu-news the channel
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  Is there any news on image based ubuntu server?
<yuwash> LinusAnon: Chromebooks: for ARM machines the best thing you can do is the virtual setup with crouton
<kapanda> QUESTION: I want to setup my own Ubuntu community in midrand Johannesburg because I just recently opened an internet cafe where I am freely giving different flavours of Ubuntu, how do I go about doing that.
<belkinsa> Mailing list link: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news-team
<belkinsa> I don't why I am doing this.  ;)
<LinusAnon> yawash: There is a fork of the "normal" Ubuntu for ARM Machienes. Mabey there is something like that of Xubuntu.
<yuwash> For me it was a bit buggy
<pleia2> thanks belkinsa :D
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<pleia2> she's one of the new ubuntu women leaders (and lots of other things :))
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa if you want to see :D
<balloons> kapanda, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/
<mhall119> Any other questions get them in now
<balloons> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<belkinsa> pleia2, did you talk about Ubuntu Women yet?
<mhall119> belkinsa: yup, first thing :)
<belkinsa> AH, I see.  I was late and that's why
<LinusAnon> QESTION: Is UEFI and Xubuntu/Ubuntu/Kubuntu.... a problem?
<belkinsa> We do need help. :D
<belkinsa> #ubuntu-doc
<yuwash> QUESTION: Is thunar also developed by that "tiny team" of xfce? How is the xybuntu team involved in thunar developement?
<belkinsa> Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-doc
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tag#List_of_tags
<balloons> LinusAnon, this all applies, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI. And nothing should be flavor specific
<balloons> not to say a flavor image could not be broken :-)
<belkinsa> Hard Refreshing helps also with that erro after log in
<belkinsa> error*
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2868/
<belkinsa> pleia2, your LocO?
<belkinsa> I mean talk about your LoCo*
<belkinsa> Stupid lag.
<LinusAnon> belkinsa, maybe the are able to use obs-studio (Open Broadcaster Studio) in the future. Something like Wirecast but in very early stages
<LinusAnon> https://obsproject.com/
<belkinsa> Was there a glitch?
<nik90> yes, video skipped a few seconds
<yuwash> QUESTON: whom do you recommend that book?
<belkinsa> Ah, I thought it was my computer.
<pleia2> yuwash: it's a newcomer book, gives history of ubuntu, team structure and installation + basics (using and tweaking Unity, basic command line chapter)
<nik90> bye
<LinusAnon> bye
<waltersud> Hi
<Nothing_Much> Oh yeah, today's Tuesday
<Nothing_Much> Did the schedule change from morning to afternoon?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-20
<falcon1000> como criar um servidor ubuntu
<dholbach> good morning
<rj_> hello
<ky7en> Hi ubuntu people :)
<ubuntick> when is this starting, I don't live in US or anywhere near
<ubuntick> ok I'm dumb, sorry
<blue-dragon> hi guys
<popey> hello
<ky7en> hi
<mhall119> o/
<mhall119> ubuntick: it'll start in a few minutes
<muzitech> hello
<nik90> hello
<belkinsa> o/ all
<DS-McGuire> Are we on?
<belkinsa> Seems not.
<DS-McGuire> Well, at least I didn't miss anything haha.
<belkinsa> Yeah, I missed like 15 minutes of the QA last night
<DS-McGuire> I completely missed that, I was out.
<belkinsa> \o/
<belkinsa> I see you!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this the channel?
<popey> yes Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> neato
<belkinsa> mhall119, lol.
<belkinsa> Please us QUESTION: to ask the question.
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: What sort of privacy does a user have when using a scope?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dc/d ; what did I miss?
<popey> oooh, paid apps
<nik90> popey: where?
<mhall119> coming soon
<popey> soon
<popey> ☻
<nik90> cool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you and your unicode :P
<popey> yeah, this time next year, you'll be millionaires ☻
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: you mean ☻...I think ☻ is coool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmmm yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Will there be a payment option similar to "Pay what you want", like the way Ubuntu and the humble indie bundle does it?
<popey> ooh, that would be cool
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: So does a local search on the phone with the scopes enabled send information out?
<DS-McGuire> Thanks for answering the question though :)
<blue-dragon777> will we ever have the option to move the top menu bar to the lower side or the side of the screen(because of widescreens)?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QUESTION ^
<belkinsa> QUESTION: To Oli, will phone number identity be recorded by the scopes and if so, will that be able to be turned off?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Bitcoin payment option (Popey's favourite currency)?
<DS-McGuire> That makes sense, I haven;t played with a newer version of Ubuntu touch so that's why i am out of the loop.
<popey> hah
<belkinsa> Oh good, that permission lurks me.
<mhall119> bitcoin is still a thing?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mhall119, it behooves me, but :/
<mrbrownstone> QUESTION:  Has there been any further work on the the tablet side stage or will that happen after rtm for the phone?
<belkinsa> Rurks me*
<nik90> hmm there is a Ubuntu webapp in the store
<popey> QUESTION: Can I still 'side-load' apps using adb push / pkcon install-local once signing comes in?
<ubunv> hey
<ubunv> whi's there?
<popey> hi
<mhall119> ubunv: are you on ubuntuonair.com?
<nik90> QUESTION: Any ETA on when newly added apps to the store will be shown under a new category (department) like "Newly Added"?
<popey> ooh, good question
<ubunv> yes
<ubunv> i've came to ask questions
<ubunv> is this thé place
<popey> yes
<popey> prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<mhall119> ubunv: watch the video and ask your questions here starting with QUESTION
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Will there be a design session or conference for the Unity8's tablet design?
<blue-dragon777> QUESTION: will we ever have the option to move the top menu bar to the lower side or the side of the
<ubunv> i'll Côme back via m'y PC im on m'y smartphone now ciao
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Will users see permissions for what apps do when they install them?
<nik90> belkinsa: not when you install them, but rather when app tries to access a particular resource
<belkinsa> I see.
<ubunv> question: when are you releasing thé final version for ubuntu phone os ?
<ubunv> question:will thé final ubuntu os for phone will be fully fonctional for thé nexus 4 because its not thé case now?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ubunv, do you mean RTM as the "Final Release?"
<ubunv> yes
<DS-McGuire> RTM means release to manufactures
<ubunv> are you answering m'y question hère or on thé vidéo?
<belkinsa> On the video.
<nik90> ubunv: video
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: I can remember reading (I can't find it anymore) that we could use some code from Meego (the abandoned) Nokia platform, the code in question was how apps launch and how Meego did it so quickly, is this true?
<hevans> QUESTION: Will the Nexus 4 continue to be the design platform for Ubuntu for devices after RTM?  If so how long with this remain the case?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks mhall119 !
<DS-McGuire> That is. So. Much. Better than Android. OMG
<belkinsa> mhall119, I see.
<tyler_d> how will the ubuntu phone handle hotspot access via wireless for forced portals?
<belkinsa> QUESTION ^^^
<tyler_d> QUESTION: how will the ubuntu phone handle hotspot access via wireless for forced portals?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bah beat me to it >_<
<tyler_d> ;) belkinsa
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Before RTM, which application needs the most work, so I know which to contribute to?
<belkinsa> Watch the time guys...:)
<nik90> ohh mhall119 has the batman mug
 * nik90 wants one
<scarf1988> have you tried to install the Ubuntu Mobile OS on HTC M8?
<DS-McGuire> olli: Thanks for the answer :)
<belkinsa> scarf1988, please check out XDA developers, someone might have a port or you can port it yourself.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Batman!
<belkinsa> The ubuntu Touch site has a porting guide.
<nik90> lol
<hevans> Thank you.
<olli> popey, now that Dash is an app...
<beuno> sneaky
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmm? as in you can uninstall the dash?
<olli> Akiva-Thinkpad, no, but it behaves like an app e.g. in the spread (app switcher)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> olli, ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<olli> i.e. it shows up in the app stack and you can switch right back to it
<mhall119> nik90: the mug was my birthday present this year :)
<nik90> mhall119: well who ever gave it has good taste :)
<mhall119> the wife :)
<nik90> :D
<popey> olli: me?
<DS-McGuire> Are there any more up to date demos of the phones guys>?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, was working on the calender; what do you need now.
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: make friends on Google+, lots of people post videos they make
<olli> popey, just thought that now that the dash is an app, it might be the one running for "app that needs most work"
<popey> olli: haha, i see ☻
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: we have some work on terminal that needs completing. I'll mention it in my update coming up
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/require-password-screenlock/+merge/231064 this one
<nik90> popey: look at olli trying to steal contributors from the core apps ;P
<popey> yeah, no chance
<mhall119> lol
<DS-McGuire> I am in a lot of communities on there, I don't see a lot to be honest.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh wow; I am really glad that the terminal is going to be a core app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I thought it was going to be taken out by the manufacturers
<mhall119> Akiva-Thinkpad: core != installed by default
<popey> well, there's no guarantee _any_ core app will be installed by default
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mhall119, ;_;
<popey> I doubt any manufacturer would install file manager or terminal by default
<popey> but it's in the store
<popey> the problem is if we don't implement the above merge, we could risk it even being in the store!
<popey> so it's critical we get that merge finished.
<DS-McGuire> popey: That's a good thing. No normal user should be in the ternimal :)
<popey> indeed
<popey> but nerds like us ... ☻
<DS-McGuire> It's a must have.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fun fact; I use the file manager instead of nautilus
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it really looks nice
<popey> nice!
<popey> also http://i.imgur.com/Ntu399y.png
<mhall119> it really does, doesn't it
<nik90> +
<sonicgio> why is ubuntu touch not availble for Samsung galaxy s i9000
<Akiva-Thinkpad> HOLY !!!1
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !!!@111one
<popey> I know, right!?
<belkinsa> sonicgio, please check out XDA developers, someone might have a port or you can port it yourself.
<belkinsa> The ubuntu Touch site has a porting guide.
 * Akiva-Thinkpad posts this on reddit
<popey> haha
<popey> the cool old term dev is working on that
<sonicgio> belkinsa, yeah i know but thats a very old version
<popey> that is a preliminary screenshot from a couple of weeks ago
<sonicgio> thats a preview and not a working one
<belkinsa> Ask the one that is porting it if they need help, sonicgio.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, this is something you developed, or someone else?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad needs a reddit title
<popey> the cool old term upstream developer is integrating it
<sonicgio> belkinsa, how can i port i myself is there a page for that i have learn to code
<popey> https://github.com/Swordifish90/cool-old-term
<belkinsa> Is there a way to make screenshots on Ubuntu Touch or is that a feature still in development?  (I don't want this to be on air since it's off topic)
<nik90> belkinsa: phablet-screenshot?
<popey> its already available for the desktop, and the upstream dev has kindly ported it to ubuntu touch.
<nik90> belkinsa: or do you mean as an app on ubuntu touch?
<belkinsa> sonicgio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ubunv> Question: the parameters are not save on the nexus 4,they come back to the default. Will it be possible to save our configurations?
<belkinsa> On the device itself.
<mhall119> ubunv: parameters of what?
<nik90> belkinsa: I am not sure...afaik I don't know of any
<belkinsa> As in the key combo that allows users to take a screenshot of the screen.
<ubunv> Question: of bluethoot data wifi if i disable it it come back on
<belkinsa> nik90, okay.  Thank you.
<popey> http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic
<mhall119> belkinsa: the Unity/Mir team were talking about using a key combo similar to Android for that
<belkinsa> Good to hear
<mhall119> I think they were still working out what to do with the screenshot once it was taken, whether to put it in the gallery or open the content-hub or something
<belkinsa> Ah.
<ubunv> Question: On the nexus 4 there is a big problem, the fact that if the battery discharge completely you would have to desasemble the phone,would this problem wont be one soon?
<belkinsa> For reminders app, \o/ for the design stuff
<nik90> ubunv: huh? I have never had to do that
<belkinsa> Another question for off air, will there be a app or a scope for Internet streaming radio?
<nik90> ubunv: there were few times when my battery ran out completey...charging it for some time and then turning them in works
<mhall119> belkinsa: daker's rad.io app is already in the store
<belkinsa> Alright, I will look at ut.
<belkinsa> it*
<ky7en> QUESTION: On the Nexus 7 II or other tablet with Android 4+ will be option to install dualboot system?
<ubunv> I never tried to discharge the phone completely but its wroted on the ubuntu site with the tutorial to install it on nexus 4
<mhall119> ubunv: I think that's been resolved for some time, we might just need to update the docs
<Nothing_Much> Oh darn, I missed most of it
<LeAstrale> me2 unfortunately, had to get off work.
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: it'll be available to re-watch in a little bit
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: yeah, I didn't have that many questions anyways
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<olli> I need to run to another meeting, will stay on IRC if there are more questions
<olli> thx everyone
<wesleymason> I recently had issues with dual-booting on the 2013 Nexus 7 with the dualboot.sh, not patching SU correctly, but there's a very nice thirdparty app called MultiROM that supports dualbooting touch and worked patching SU nicely
<DS-McGuire> woo! Global Jam!
<Nothing_Much> workshops? oh man
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is there an ubuntu sdk irc channel?
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: they tend to lurk in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay doke
<popey> thanks everyone
<DS-McGuire> If anybody wants help with documentation come find us at #ubuntu-doc :)
<DS-McGuire> See ya guys!!
<Nothing_Much> nice
<mhall119> thanks everyone
<nik90> see ya, bye
<Nothing_Much> oh man, now I need to figure out that ubuntu summet thing and global jam
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: we'll be doign something for Global Jam at FOSSETCON
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: Didn't FOSSETTCON happen already?
<DS-McGuire> Anybody know where the global jams are in the uk?
<mhall119> popey: ^^
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: no, it's Sept. 11-13
<Nothing_Much> ohh
<ky7en> bye
<popey> DS-McGuire: not defined yet
<DS-McGuire> popey: Thanks :)
<Kali_Linux> hiiii
<Kali_Linux> whats up guys
<Kali_Linux> hmmmmmmmm :)
<Nothing_Much> Hey Kali_Linux
<Nothing_Much> I think it's over, is it not?
<Kali_Linux> hello bro
<Kali_Linux> i just need help with ,y ubuntu
<Kali_Linux> i can't install good themes
<Kali_Linux> my *
<Nothing_Much> Kali_Linux: Ah okay, for general support, check out #ubuntu, dude
<Nothing_Much> This channel's reserved for the devs of Ubuntu to answer questions :)
<Kali_Linux> thanks
<Kali_Linux> guys i just wana to build os based on linux
<Nothing_Much> Kali_Linux: Try out LFS (Linux from Scratch) if you're going to do that o.o
<Kali_Linux> linx ubuntu i will add some pentest tools
<Kali_Linux> hhhh :D
<Kali_Linux> are you real ubuntu team?
<cowboy> why does my upgrade to 14.04 not work? it has totally messed up my machined
<cowboy> it will not let me reinstall it
<cowboy> does anyone have a answer
<cowboy> i guess there is no one here
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-21
<dholbach> good morning
<PerfM> fuck you, ubuntu-on-air
<PerfM> whatever that means
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-22
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hangout?
<PabloRubianes> #ubuntu-cat
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-08-18
<ahoneybun> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> that was fast lol
<ahoneybun> your email was sent at 5 something in the morning my time so I just replied to it
<ahoneybun> (its 9:30am almost here)
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> so today Jorge is joining us for the hanoug
<dholbach> hangout
<dholbach> what would you like to talk about in one of the next times?
<ahoneybun> LoCo or Membership
<ABCXYZ> Can you tell me some DAW on linux ?
<dholbach> ahoneybun, cool - maybe we could some more folks on from the Membership board for example?
 * ahoneybun is on it
<ahoneybun> XD
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> thanks
<ahoneybun> one of our members was going over how to improve membership
<ahoneybun> belkinsa
<raz_> yap
<raz_> maes
<belkinsa> I'm here, who has a question about the Membership?
<ahoneybun> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> belkinsa, ahoneybun: today we'll have Jorge there to talk about cloud and stuff
<belkinsa> dholbach, thinking about us doing it next week or maybe a bit later?
<dholbach> belkinsa, can you find a date which works for you (and maybe others from the board) and drop me a mail?
<belkinsa> Sure, on it!
<dholbach> awesome
<Ilonka> what is awesome?
<dholbach> Ilonka, I was referring to an earlier comment
<belkinsa> That you guys will learn more about the Membership and the Membership Board soon.
<Ilonka> ahhh :-)
<belkinsa> dholbach_, e-mail sent.
<ahoneybun> I'm here belkinsa.
<belkinsa> I see you.
<ahoneybun> I'm used to Hangouts
<belkinsa> ahoneybun, but we need to find a date to do it
<popey> yo yo yo
<dholbach_> ask all your questions here!
<ahoneybun> tbh this will the late tuesday I'll be around this hour
<Eyjafjallajokull> hi all
<dholbach> just prefix your questions with QUESTION: so we can more easily pick them up :)
<pavakpaul> Am I too late to join?
<Eyjafjallajokull> pavakpaul: yes
<belkinsa> pavakpaul, nope, just started
<pavakpaul> ahh thanks :)
<pavakpaul> what topic is going on?
<belkinsa> Jorge is talking about Ubuntu Server today
<dholbach> yep, server+cloud+juju+stuff
<pavakpaul> Cool
<bluedragon77> QUESTION: What new things can we expect for 15.10?
<pavakpaul> MIR I guess.  waiting to try it out :D
<Amelie> QUESTION: Can I use the Ubuntu phone as a Wifi hotspot ? Yes/No. ?
<bastpt> Hi
<Eyjafjallajokull> QUESTION: is IBM's LinuxOne running ubuntu snappy?
<bluedragon77> Amelie, in the next OTA update you will be able to do so.
<Amelie> QUESTION: When is the expected release of the 'Convergent' Ubuntu Phone ? i.e. if not specific date - what month ?
<Eyjafjallajokull> QUESTION: what is the safest way to install debs on Ubuntu Phone?
<ahoneybun> Eyjafjallajokull: I don't think that is possible
<plainrock124> hi
<bluedragon77> QUESTION:We know that the .deb image is going to continue living for quite a while, but do you have any ideas for a long term solution for the application store on the .deb image?
<Amelie> bluedragon77: When's the next OTA update ?
<justCarakas> QUESTION: I have a raspberry pi 2, is there already something available to install something like Ubuntu Next and a media server like Kodi on it ?
<Eyjafjallajokull> Amelie: 20th
<ahoneybun> ETA
<bluedragon77> Amelie, a week or so. OTA updates come every 5-6 weeks.
<ahoneybun> justCarakas: you can install Snappy I believe
<Eyjafjallajokull> 20th-ish
<Amelie> Eyjafjallajokull: bluedragon77 ok, cheers.
<cialu> QUESTION: Is planned a new optimized of Ubuntu Touch for Nexus 5?
<cialu> optimized port, I mean. ;-)
<pavakpaul> Anyone porting Ubuntu touch for ASUS ZenFone 2? ;)
<justCarakas> ahoneybun: does that include the graphical part ?
<ptidav> speak of easiest cloud for beginner user
<ahoneybun> justCarakas: pretty such snappy is CLI no GUI
<ahoneybun> might be wrong
<ptidav> with visual interface
<ahoneybun> not sure if full Unity8 is light enough for the pi
<ptidav> maybe in 16.04
<bluedragon77> QUESTION: Will we be able to make phone calls and SMS from the terminal? A use case for this would be i.e. your phone is docked to a screen and keyboard, and you are already working on your keyboard in a terminal but noy you need to make a phone call.
<ptidav> QUESTION: just i want easy cloud
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/big-data
<dholbach> https://jujucharms.com/big-data
<ptidav> sorry is complicated for me
<ahayzen> QUESTION: What do you think of Canonical's extensive use of google's services for storing potentially confidential business information, eg in google drive, when they are now a direct competitor with Android vs Ubuntu? If a viable LibreOffice online cloud alternative existed would you prefer Canonical to move to such a service?
<ptidav> ahayzen: or azure
<pavakpaul> a lot of questions LOL
<Amelie> ptidav: i concur, I just want to use the desktop on a tower PC.
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/OpenStackCharms/ReleaseNotes1504
<ptidav> i want icon to click and boom, juju is here
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Is there a page for new developers who want to help with cloud/server and a list of issues they can work on?
<ptidav> QUESTION: what is a charms
<ptidav> he want SQL knows so hard to beginner
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/
<ptidav> thank
<bluedragon77> Is this Q&A only for the cloud?
<ptidav> gui sql server i'm lost
<pavakpaul> I actually type the file name, even a keyword in dash and dash shows me the file from google drive :v
<ptidav> jorge castro you have bubble of cloud, not beginner user :-)
<pavakpaul> keyword from the doc ^^
<jcastro> yeah, this is cloud cloud, not like, dropbox cloud.
<ptidav> yes
<ptidav> to run to acces to make
<bluedragon77> huh, I was thinking that today we have the regular Q&A for anything that we want to ask about.
<w2vy_> QUESTION: What is the status of the Dekko Email client? Is it being moved into the core? Also, what is the best way to get involved in helping with testing? My email is self hosted so the webapps are not much help.
<ptidav> i feel juju beta
<w2vy_> (That was for Ubuntu Touch)
<Amelie> bluedragon77: Yeah, they seem to be having their own conversation , predominantly about cloud-stuff.  Regular Q & A is in Hiatus.
<bluedragon77> Amelie thanx
<Amelie> bluedragon77: But we can talk too.
<ptidav> i have server, i feel for netbook and maybe a phone connect and why not a cloud ubuntu
<ahoneybun> w2vy_: last I heard was Dekko is going to be a core app
<Amelie> bluedragon77: U in america?
<bluedragon77> Amelie No. Croatia. You?
<Amelie> UK.
<dholbach> we'll answer all other questions closer towards the end
<Amelie> bluedragon77: What's the weather like, where you are ?
<ptidav> in 12.04 have lost ubuntu one
<bluedragon77> Amelie: Too hot. I can't wait for Autumn. How is it in the UK? We can both talk about the EU :P
<Amelie> Pretty hot here - not a cloud in the sky !
<DanChapman> w2vy_: rather than pollute the channel here feel free to pop into #dekko if you want to help test or get involved.
<Amelie> I'm really waiting for the conversion phone to come out so that I can do a video on how bad the experience is .
<ptidav> just an apps :-)
<bluedragon77> Lol, I am waiting to get any Ubuntu phone at all, so I ca play with my applications.
 * Amelie can't afford the non-conversion & conversion phone's too. So I opt for a conversion phone.  (which the fools never attempted to get crowd-funded #fail).
<ptidav> give me a window give me a space give me easy
<jcastro> yeah sorry you're stuck with server guy today guys. :D
<Amelie> Note: 10 minutes to go.
<jcastro> I was the only one around today, heh
<ptidav> not give me a server, i have :-)
<Amelie> jcastro: You are Jono *are* ubuntu for me.
<jcastro> *hugs*
<w2vy_> thanks Dan
<Amelie> jcastro: **You and Jono *are* ubuntu for me.
<ptidav> phone use home server yes
<ptidav> or the netbook in stranger country
<Amelie> QUESTION: Why are all the hangouts done, done with a 1 hour run-time rule ?
<Amelie> bluedragon77: What's your Linux-community like where you are ?
<justCarakas> QUESTION: can you also read text messages in the terminal ? would be awesome to have a terminal SMS client I can ssh in to
<ptidav> for mail use website cloud, is include
<ptidav> :D
<Amelie> QUESTION: I asked when the conversion phone was coming out ?
<dholbach> Amelie, popey said something like "this year"
<dholbach> there's no publicly announced release month or anything
<Amelie> dholbach: that sucks balls.
<dholbach> it's not Ubuntu's announce
<dholbach> it's the piece of news of the manufacturer
<ptidav> QUESTION: own mail own website own big data, fiber is here
<bluedragon77> Amelia I used to visit a Linux community in an Alternative culture center, it was cool.
<Amelie> bye now.
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone!
 * Amelie is still looking where linux actually lives.
<ptidav> you have job to use this betajuju
<bluedragon77> Aww no problem server guys.
<ahayzen> thanks dholbach jcastro popey :-)
<ptidav> thank you
<jcastro> thanks for hanging out guys!
<ptidav> more subject are on the table for cloud
<ptidav> is a little short
<ptidav> good luck, i waiting 16.04 to see more
<ptidav> do you think was possible to do jcastro ?
<jcastro> is which part possible?
<ptidav> own mail own website own big data
<jcastro> oh for sure
<ptidav> okay if you can do own easily i'm here, is not event today
<ptidav> bye
<bluedragon77> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-08-23
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> seems updated on ubuntuonair.com
<FlamingTurtle> Hi-there ChloeWolfieGirl ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Hello :3
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: When will davidcalle get Ubuntu Membership?
<tsimonq2> (blame Daniel :P)
<tsimonq2> there
<tsimonq2> just to get that out of the way :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How are you?
<popey> uhoh
<danub> Ubuntu themed flirting, and I thought I have seen it all
<FlamingTurtle> ChloeWolfieGirl:   We need to "get organized" about our question                                          about the HUD.
<popey> Hello hello
<FlamingTurtle> neato popey's here !
<jarlath> Hi :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> FlamingTurtle: I'm good with Hud questions x'3
<tsimonq2> popey \o/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey: Hello :3
<tsimonq2> popey: ooh who's doing the Q&A? :D
<FlamingTurtle> ChloeWolfieGirl: Yeah, but I think they're on to us ... that we keep asking the same Q&A's.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: SInce theres still been no official Ubuntu device for America, when will Michael Hall make his own phone hardware company so he can have an official ubuntu phone?
<tsimonq2> XD
<ChloeWolfieGirl> FlamingTurtle: I've got 4 current questions about HUD, which may branch off into more or get answered without beiing asked :P
<slugjam> QUESTION: what are your favorite new games ? phone/tablet
<jarlath> QUESTION: Popey has a video of Dosbox (with Doom) running on the E4.5. I tried this recently with Libertine and it was unusably slow. How did you get this working and how come Libertine is so much slower?
<acheronuk> hi tsimonq2 :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: HUD?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Hi all :3
<FlamingTurtle> ChloeWolfieGirl: Your organized - WE need to be organized ... https://youtu.be/PBxqIHj8qRg?t=47s
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How e10 on firefox
<tsimonq2> hi acheronuk you made it \o/
<jarlath> QUESTION: What improvements to app lifecycle limitations are we likely to see in the future? Irssi would be very handy on the phone.
<slugjam> QUESTION: what coding language is best for creating games for ubuntu phone?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: gonna mostly lurk
<tsimonq2> ok acheronuk :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Chicken run x'D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Has there been any updates to the new scope designs?
<popey> we need new questions :)
<jarlath> QUESTION: I wanted to snap the amazing (GPL'd) hidclient which would allow us to use Ubuntu phone from your laptop (keyboard/mouse I believe) but it doesn't work with the current bluetooth stack (it worked on 12.04). Who can I talk to about getting it fixed since the author has disappearred?
<slugjam> QUESTION: do you use scopes? if you do what are your favourite new scopes
<tsimonq2> I'm working on it popey :P
<slugjam> QUESTION: android N supports vulkan, how is the vulkan support on ubuntu phone?
<FlamingTurtle> QUESTION: I'm having a pulled pork hamburger in Germany - will the Mayonnaise be the same ? Do they even do (westernised staple of) Hellmans . Hamburger being a generic term for this.
<slugjam> QUESTION: is it possible to make a 3D game in qml?
<FlamingTurtle> braintrees
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: If Ubuntu Phone was a tree what kind of tree would it be?
<danub> QUESTION: Since Canonical/Ubuntu has been so close with Microsoft these days, are there any plans for pushing things towards a point where Ubuntu has a native version of MS Office? (do not kill the noob - if it is not the right type of question, just avoid this stinker kindly and pretend that nothing has ever happened)
<jarlath> QUESTION: Libertine apps aren't added to the bash path now. Can that happen? It's handy for CLI apps.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will MS bring MS Office to Ubuntu phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> You get to wear cool sun glasses
<jarlath> QUESTION: How come Today scope still has user-facing bugs?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will today scope become an agrigator for all scopes with other scopes being more involved in there specific areas?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Messaging Framework update?
<FlamingTurtle> QUESTION: I was on the ReactOS irc channel since last week. An interesting question would be Wat Year Shall "Wine" Become Mainstream enough To Get Sony Vegas or something Like "Adobe Live" MP3 Editor on Ubuntu ?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's this "YouTube Live" thing?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What web browser do you use and why?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Let's say you're having a problem with Ubuntu. Where do you go to get help? (as in, what's *your* preferred method of support?)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: IF YOU WERE A TYPE OF TREE WHAT TYPE OF TREE WOULD YOU BE? :D
<tsimonq2> Welp, too late... :P
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Do you prefer Facebook or Twitter?
<jarlath> QUESTION: Will the dialler app and others ever open in under a second on the E4.5 or should I get a more powerful Ubuntu phone?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What temperature is it right now by you?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Have you ever done any development with Qt and/or GTK and if so, what did you do?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What tool do you use for taking screenshots?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: As Ubuntu 16.10 (the Yakkety Yak) is still in development, are you running it now or are you still on 16.04 LTS?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Michael, what do you think would be the best device to buy in the US that you can use Ubuntu Touch on (that works with US phone services)?
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehehe
<jarlath> QUESTION: Why does an 'appparently' simple bug like this take two years to fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1364647
<FlamingTurtle> QUESTION: Wouldn't it be great if some of the dev's actually saw the [App Ideas] on r/ubuntuappshowdown coming to fruitition. Note this IS just a shameless plug for on  •  reddit :-)
<FlamingTurtle> ^? that was a question by the way !
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: DO you remember mr blobby?
<danub> QUESTION: I might get stoned by an angry mob, but what do I care: are Ubuntu flavours taking so important and limited resources from development of the main Ubuntu version?
 * acheronuk thinks tsimonq2 bombing me with MPs was not an unusual event, considering that small question flurry
<FlamingTurtle> mhall119: Note for rate of answers : 30 question just came in.
<tsimonq2> correct acheronuk :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will there be another ubuntu edge?
<FlamingTurtle> Not yet.
<tsimonq2> BACON?!?!? I don't care about the 2D :P
<FlamingTurtle> Bacon baps - with mayonnaise MMMMmmmmmmmmm
<jarlath> mhall119: New bluetooth stack broke the app which is no longer maintained.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will everything be snappied?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'd probably use the news scope more if there where more news options
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<tsimonq2> +1 mhall119
<acheronuk> BBQ sauce
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's the purpose of the Ubuntu Foundation?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Why isnt everything a snap yet?
<dragon77> ChloeWolfieGirl I would not want everything to be a snap though. Some things should stay as debs. Or as both.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dragon77: I agree, but theres a lot I'd love to see snapped, games, big apps like Krita and kdenlive
<dragon77> QUESTION: Are there any Ubuntu or Linux related student ambassadorship programs?
<dragon77> ChloeWolfieGirl oh yeah, most user facing apps should be as snaps.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Hey Mister_Q
<FlamingTurtle> QUESTION: Does, like other UK companies; Canonical take their wikipedia entry for Ubuntu, seriously enough to edit it themselves, or get their minions to do it ? i.e.  to take out pages from the ubuntu wiki-page collection  e.g. Ubuntu TV ?
<FlamesSnake> Hi
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dragon77: Definatly would be great
<tsimonq2> hi FlamesSnake :)
<Mister_Q> hey ChloeWolfieGirl
<LordOfDaKittenz> hi FlamesSnake
<tsimonq2> FlamesSnake: if you have an Ubuntu-related question, prefix it with "question" in all caps
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When can Ubuntu do everything?
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> good question
<FlamesSnake> How
<ChloeWolfieGirl> tsimonq2: thank you
<tsimonq2> lol ChloeWolfieGirl
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will we see a new core app updates?
<FlamesSnake> Hay stream how to change name
<dragon77> You can never prove the absence of software bugs , just a lack of their obvious presence. Software bugs are like ninjas :P
<Mister_Q> QUESTION I'm late, did ChloeWolfieGirl asked her usual hud question yet?
<acheronuk> I think ubuntu omnipotence is bug no. #2
<tsimonq2> yep Mister_Q
<acheronuk> or should be
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Mister_Q: When do I not?
<tsimonq2> FlamesSnake: /nick NewNickname
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: If Ubuntu Phone was a cartoon what cartoon would it be?
<tsimonq2> *facepalm*
<Mister_Q> ChloeWolfieGirl right I just wanted to make sure
<tsimonq2> LinuxSnake: hi :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Is there any plans to switch from hangouts/youtube live to something more open source?
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2 o/
<tsimonq2> LinuxSnake: I PMed you the instructions
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What app do you wish was converged the most?
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: Didn't you have a load of questions prepared this week ?
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: yes I did :)
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: they're listing them off now
 * FlamingTurtle thought they'd be a stream of questions in a row - followed by <name> runs away !  Haha .
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Ask Popey
<LinuxSnake_> Hay streamers you should stream at twitch
<FlamingTurtle> his eyes burn the screen :)
<FlamingTurtle> QUESTION: What store can I buy An Ubuntu Phone from ? If not now ... then when ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will there be a way to hide results with content you dont want to see in the ubuntu store, such as 18+ apps?
<LinuxSnake_> 🍦🤔
<tsimonq2> mhall119: that's because Google+ is...nevermind :P
<dragon77> QUESTION:Can Brasero and K3b burn Blu-rays out of the box, I heard about the old wodim and cdrtools split over licensing?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Would you rather be a tree or a wasp?
<dragon77> *correction cdrkit
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will ubuntu be as slick as wp or meego?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: WHat do you think of the N5 not getting Android N?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When we get more apps will the ubuntu update meathord be a big reason for people to try and get use ubuntu after it stopped being supported?
<FlamingTurtle> QUESTION: 1001, Why cant we have www.ubuntu.com/Social as a Link in the default ubuntu browser ? So that when people install Ubuntu they know where to share a pic of their desktop / and interact with the community (?)
<nexus> QUESTION: What are the main issues moving the phone to 16.04?
<FlamingTurtle> QUESTION dpm, Are those surgical tool behind you ?                           .... hope not.
<dragon77> FlamingTurtle good idea abut ubuntu social
<FlamingTurtle> thanx.
<danub> Good to know! Bless my ignorance!
 * FlamingTurtle blesses thee.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> i've tried to snap :3
<FlamingTurtle> me too
<FlamingTurtle> did you fiddle with the icon ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When can I install ubuntu personal?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: How do you get started contributing to the Ubuntu Phone?
<tsimonq2> s/you/I/
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Are you attending Jono Bacon's Reddit AMA on the 30th?
<FlamingTurtle> mhall119, dpm, , this is a decent question: QUESTION: 1001+, Why cant we have www.ubuntu.com/Social as a Link, in the default ubuntu browser ? So that when people install Ubuntu they know where to share a pic of their desktop / and interact with the community (?)
<nexus> QUESTION: Will phone core apps eventually replace the desktop core apps?
<FlamingTurtle> Jonos getting a grilling.
<LinuxSnake> hi everybody
<tsimonq2> hi LinuxSnake
<ChloeWolfieGirl> +1 for that :3
<LordOfDaKittenz> Hi LinuxSnake
<LinuxSnake> hay streamers can we use color codes
<FlamingTurtle> http://www.jonobacon.org/2016/08/23/bacon-roundup-23rd-august-2016/
<tsimonq2> LinuxSnake: yep, do Ctrl + C then a number specified here: http://www.mirc.com/colors.html then Ctrl + C again
<tsimonq2> or maybe that's just irssi?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehe :)
<LordOfDaKittenz> QUESTION: who came up with this Q&A?
<tsimonq2> a little late LordOfDaKittenz but we'll see ;)
<FlamingTurtle> LordOfDaKittenz: Jono Bacon.
<LordOfDaKittenz> ok
<tsimonq2> dpm, popey, mhall119: Come join for real though. ;) http://www.jonobacon.org/2016/08/23/bacon-roundup-23rd-august-2016/
<tsimonq2> wait wrong link
<LinuxSnake> BYE
<tsimonq2> aha I mean http://www.jonobacon.org/2016/08/17/join-reddit-ama-30th-august-2016-9am-pacific/
<tsimonq2> o/ LinuxSnake
<popey> thanks everyone
<LinuxSnake> yes
<FlamingTurtle> thankyou popey.
<dpm> thanks all
<tsimonq2> dpm, popey, mhall119: 9 AM Pacific time on the 30th
<popey> thanks tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> thanks everyone!
<FlamingTurtle> UK time ?
 * popey tries to figure out what that is in normal time
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: that's what Google is for ;P
<popey> oh, now
<FlamingTurtle> I only use a mouse :)
<popey> so it's now-o-clock in a week
<ChloeWolfieGirl> now-o-clock
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Best
<FlamingTurtle> bacon-time
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey I like how you didn't elaborate on Mr Blobby any x'D
<FlamingTurtle> I could have a beer with Mr Blobby. he's got spunk.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> x'3
<tsimonq2> popey: would you happen to know if there's a team of people on IRC I could go to for translations? I'm getting a Portugese entry for the "Contact Me" on http://lubuntu.me/cd-size-poll/ (I'm part of the people running the poll)
<tsimonq2> popey: it's not urgent but would be nice :)
<FlamingTurtle> time for a rolloie
<dpm> tsimonq2, #ubuntu-translators, or even better ubuntu-translators(AT)lists(DOT)ubuntu(DOT)com
<tsimonq2> thanks dpm :)
<dpm> np :)
<LinuxSnake> are we done here
<tsimonq2> LinuxSnake: yep
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: you still there ?
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> what's up?
<FlamingTurtle> I recall talking about/to .. your fairly young, right ?
<FlamingTurtle> **to you ....
<tsimonq2> yes, why?
<tsimonq2> oh that's right
<tsimonq2> I think I remember you :)
<FlamingTurtle> Well I think I run the Lubuntu gplus page .. it needs work.
<FlamingTurtle> I dunno, mgoogle plus is old now.
 * FlamingTurtle needs a hit of lemonade .. Be right back .
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: What would like to do with U untu ? i.e. in the community (?)
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: I'm already involved in a lot of different things :)
<tsimonq2> tedg: I'm even an Ubuntu member :P
<tsimonq2> whoops sorry tedg, meant for FlamingTurtle
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: Yes that's what I'm asking - Which projects are you involved with ?
<tsimonq2> oh k
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: Terrific testomonials there .. great !
<LinuxSnake> who is still here
<FlamingTurtle> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ LinuxSnake
<LinuxSnake> o /
<LinuxSnake> what is that mean o/
<FlamingTurtle> Ahoy.
<LinuxSnake> ok flameingturtle
<FlamingTurtle> LinuxSnake: Your new here, right ?#
<LinuxSnake> yes
<FlamingTurtle> You  run Ubuntu or similar ?
<LinuxSnake> yes
<FlamingTurtle> which one , then ?
<tsimonq2> LinuxSnake is my friend irl, I invited him here
<tsimonq2> he uses Lubuntu
<FlamingTurtle> oh Ok.
 * FlamingTurtle suggests a less slippery username.
<FlamingTurtle> but Ok.
<tsimonq2> hehehehe :)
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: When did you register w/ Ubuntu ?
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: ...register?
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: Right, When did you sign the User agreement ?
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: I mean, originally.
<LinuxSnake> #FF0000 this is what color codes mean
<FlamingTurtle> LinuxSnake: Take a chill pill.
<tsimonq2> yup LinuxSnake
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: 2015-08-13
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: cheers.
<tsimonq2> so just over a year \o/
<FlamingTurtle> you've been v. busy :)
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: I'd like to talk about Lubuntu ...
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<FlamingTurtle> What are the most pressing areas that need reflection ?
<tsimonq2> reflection as in what?
<FlamingTurtle> sans/reflection/ work on ....
<tsimonq2> so you're wondering what needs work?
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: I'm wondering what areas *yourself* is working on.
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: release team mainly, it's complicated, I don't hold any official power but I write all the release announcements nowadays and publish everything
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: I'm sort of an assistant release manager
<tsimonq2> (if that makes sense)
<FlamingTurtle> yes.
<tsimonq2> that and QA
<tsimonq2> but I'm also leading the LXQt transition
<FlamingTurtle> I guess I'm head of the G+ page.
<tsimonq2> I'm pushing blockers down one by one
<tsimonq2> well hello! :D
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: maybe #lubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for this
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: No i think we are Ok - No one else is here.
<tsimonq2> ok
<FlamingTurtle> Did you ever look into Razor Qt DE ?
<tsimonq2> yes I did
<FlamingTurtle> I think the project, passed away . | But it's not a whole long way away, from what you are into, No ?
<tsimonq2> LXQt *is* Razor Qt + LXDE
<tsimonq2> they've merged
<FlamingTurtle> What do you think of Lxle ubuntu ?
<tsimonq2> I don't have an opinion
<tsimonq2> never used it
<tsimonq2> but soon after we actually *switch* to LXQt, they would be smart to follow :)
<FlamingTurtle> I think its for older machines.
<tsimonq2> LXDE isn't developed upstream anymore
<tsimonq2> well so is Lubuntu
<FlamingTurtle> they are switching ;)
<tsimonq2> when?
<tsimonq2> hm
<FlamingTurtle> waiting for Lubuntu ... that's why I'm talking to you now :}
<tsimonq2> OH lol
<tsimonq2> are you part of that team?
<FlamingTurtle> I do evangelism.
<tsimonq2> I mean for LXLE?
 * FlamingTurtle although I don't like that term.
<FlamingTurtle> yes.
<tsimonq2> oh ok :)
<tsimonq2> well if you guys really want to help move it along, have whoever pop into #lubuntu-devel, there's a specific roadblock we're having that requires a bit of upstream work
<FlamingTurtle> right-oh
<tsimonq2> but I'm the person leading it, so have them shoot me a ping :)
<SuperEngineer> FlamingTurtle: re "No i think we are Ok - No one else is here." wrong.  Plenty of us are here, just waiting for the flaming / interogation / whatever  to cease.  However, nice to see you 2 get along so well, never questioning & so accepting of each other ;-)
<FlamingTurtle> If you could do a wiki-page on what needs do-ing for the roadmap - I shall be sure to help Lxle team get involved.
 * FlamingTurtle stands back
<SuperEngineer> lol
<FlamingTurtle> SuperEngineer: I think we were talking about moving a distro upstream - that's Ok, right ?
<SuperEngineer> [i was only joking - you are cool, no worries]
<FlamingTurtle> lol
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: Did you get the road-map bit , sorry I got distracted ?
 * FlamingTurtle looks aty his LibreOffice slides of flow charts to help.
<tsimonq2> got it
<tsimonq2> but it's sort of complicated :)
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: ~i need to run to get the shops before they close for the evening - Can I still talk with you in 10 minutes or so ?
<tsimonq2> sure :)
<FlamingTurtle> the best thing is a plan.
<FlamingTurtle> an action plan
<FlamingTurtle> a plan of action.
<FlamingTurtle> actiony planning stuff n'all
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2:   Write some more & I shall read it in 5 minutes of your 'plan' with bugs ... cheers.
<FlamingTurtle> lets talk bugs.
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: https://github.com/lxde/lxqt/issues/349
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: that's what we need fixed
<FlamingTurtle> back here.
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: opening @github
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: I think this was meant to be fixed for 16.04.
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: this is upstream LXQt
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: but *shrug*
<FlamingTurtle> right -oh
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: I'll play with it more, but I was told that was our blocker
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: you're on github ?
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> but like I said, I'll do some further testing in a min
<FlamingTurtle> Ok, Ok - I've found you https://github.com/tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> yup ;)
<FlamingTurtle> You'd think you'd have a patreon or something - but Ok.
<FlamingTurtle> it's just I give a quarter of my job's income away on Patreon as I live with my parents.
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: You've been doing this a year .. good-oh
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: ooh wait you want to send money my way? :O XD
<tsimonq2> < FlamingTurtle> You'd think you'd have a patreon or something - but Ok.
 * tsimonq2 runs
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: take it easy.
<FlamingTurtle> I'm not gulling you.
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: I was kidding ;)
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: It's funny.
<FlamingTurtle> I used to be quite religious 20 years ago .. but now
<FlamingTurtle> I guess the generosity bit still lingers on, perhaps that's the only bit that does (?)
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: if you want to give money, the place where it would be best to put that is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute ;)
<FlamingTurtle> I started with a number of sites
<FlamingTurtle> last year I got a bill that was $75 a month to flattr
<FlamingTurtle> thats when I called in a few new charity sites and decided that maybe it's be better to go with kickstarter in future.
<FlamingTurtle> I gave $1000 to this : http://kck.st/295uI5B
<tsimonq2> wow :)
<tsimonq2> you have money to give to things, I don't :P
<FlamingTurtle> Like I said A starter would be :
<FlamingTurtle> http://blog.flattr.net/
<FlamingTurtle> I really like Flattr Plus on my Ubuntu fone.
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: Are you looking forward to August the 25th when Yakkety Yak reits first beta (?)
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: yep :D
<tsimonq2> FlamingTurtle: but I'm already running it
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: ...... guess thats 'nother roadmap,   then
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: Have you ever installed gentoo linux ? http://ow.ly/Ws4W303w5jn
<tsimonq2> yup
<FlamingTurtle> Which De did you choose ?
<tsimonq2> KDE Plasma
<tsimonq2> but I didn't keep it
<FlamingTurtle> yeah - i went with kde too.
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: Wud there be a wallpaper and song contest for the next release.(?) I'm just asking 'cos I play the guitar
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehe :)
<tsimonq2> that's up to Rafael (artwork guy)
<tsimonq2> I'll ask him
<FlamingTurtle> I'm keen on the music side = What's your favorite ? #radio perhaps ?
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: ^ >
<FlamingTurtle> oops
<FlamingTurtle> meant to say ^?
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: you don't like music ?
<tsimonq2> I do but I'm all over the board
 * FlamingTurtle thinks someday he'll show  tsimonq2 a beer and treat him to some young folk covers or other' :)
<tsimonq2> heh :)
 * FlamingTurtle slides tsimonq2 a sarsaparilla for later - [ take it easy ]. I'm having dinner.
<FlamingTurtle> tsimonq2: See ya soonish about the Artwork guy
<FlamingTurtle> maybe next week
<FlamingTurtle> byer
<FlamingTurtle> o/
<tsimonq2> o/
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-08-24
<Rop> Is there any new software for managing cyber?
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-20
<smeggysmeg23> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<drathir9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nesthib> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<marcoslater> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<richardjohn26> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<theaetetus> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<cloe5> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<enchi> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<hammond15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<urdh17> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<yaymuffins0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Looking> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-21
<SWAT15>                     _..._
<zeroed>                   ____
<zeroed>               _,-'____``-.
<zeroed>              / ,='    `-. `.
<zeroed>            ,',  `.  _    `. \
<zeroed>            /.'`.  `.o)  /__| \
<zeroed>           | |':.`.  `.  |  | |
<zeroed>           `.\: ; /`.  `./_// /
<zeroed>            | \;  `"``.  `./ /
<zeroed>           ; `.`.      `.   /
<zeroed>          /    `._`----' ,-'
<zeroed>         ; '::.   `----'' {
<zeroed>        |.      ':. ;``"``\
<zeroed>       / '::'::'    /      ;
<zeroed>      |':::' '::'  /       |
<zeroed>      \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<zeroed>      /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<zeroed>     ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<zeroed>     ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<zeroed>     |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<zeroed>     | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<zeroed>     |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<zeroed>     \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<zeroed>     |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<zeroed>   ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<zeroed>   ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<zeroed>   ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<zeroed>    ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<zeroed>   ~ ~~         _')")
<zeroed>   ~ ~   _,=~";`
<zeroed>   ~  =~"|;  ;|       Fuck your birds
<zeroed>    ~  ~ | ;  |       ===============
<zeroed> ~ ~     |;|\ |
<zeroed>         |/  \|
<trobotham22>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<trobotham22>  p     _..._                          p
<trobotham22>  e    ( ..__`'-.,--,                  e
<trobotham22>  n     '-._'-.__`\a\\                 n
<trobotham22>  i         '._  .' (|                 i
<trobotham22>  s            7    ||                 s
<trobotham22>  b           /   .' |                 b
<trobotham22>  i          / .-'  ,J                 i
<trobotham22>  r         /         \                r
<trobotham22>  d        ||   /      ;               d
<trobotham22>  *        ||  | HELLO |   ____        *
<trobotham22>  p        `\  \       |__/  ''\       p
<trobotham22>  e          '. \      /.-`    {}|     e
<trobotham22>  n           /\ `; .-'         /      n
<trobotham22>  i           \ ;(((    .--'\_/        i
<trobotham22>  s         .(((     .-;\              s
<trobotham22>  b    .--'`     ,;`'.'-;\             b
<trobotham22>  i your    __.'    '. .'\\            i
<trobotham22>  r dick --'         |  \ |            r
<trobotham22>  d                  \_\,_/            d
<trobotham22>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<NyanCat20>   ________________ _      .    ____      *
<mitch_29>             ))))))))(__/~;;\
<mitch_29>               (((((((((((((\
<mitch_29>               |           |
<AlexZ12> |         ___  _____
<AlexZ12> |     .'/,-Y"     "~-.
<sn0wmonster8>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<baweaver14>                    ___
<Guest76051>                      _..._
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-22
<sjohnson9>                        /\
<sjohnson9>                       / \;
<sjohnson9>                      /   \
<sjohnson9>                     /     \
<HeinzBoettjer> |                     _..._
<HeinzBoettjer> |                  .-'     '-.
<HeinzBoettjer> |                 /     _    _\
<HeinzBoettjer> |                /':.  (o)  /__)
<HeinzBoettjer> |               /':. .,_    |  |
<HeinzBoettjer> |              /': ; /  \   /_/
<HeinzBoettjer> |             /  ;  `"`"    }
<HeinzBoettjer> |            /'::.   ;\     {
<HeinzBoettjer> |           / .::     /     }
<HeinzBoettjer> |          /:    ':. ;``'''"`\
<HeinzBoettjer> |         /  '::' _.-;        ;
<HeinzBoettjer> |        /;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<HeinzBoettjer> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'    -='.
<HeinzBoettjer> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\        '
<HeinzBoettjer> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<HeinzBoettjer> |       |;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<HeinzBoettjer> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | | /,\ `  \      ..'
<HeinzBoettjer> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`|
<HeinzBoettjer> | |       =="''\.==''
<HeinzBoettjer> |     ~ |; ;|=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<HeinzBoettjer> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| /
<HeinzBoettjer> /=="`
<HeinzBoettjer> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<HeinzBoettjer> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<HeinzBoettjer> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<HeinzBoettjer> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|
<HeinzBoettjer> Rainbowbird
<HeinzBoettjer> |      ~  ~ | ;  |
<HeinzBoettjer> ===========
<HeinzBoettjer> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<HeinzBoettjer> |           |/  \|
<SkIzZaTo> |             _.--"""""--._
<Guest73014>                        /\
<Guest73014>                       / \;
<Skaag1>                   ____
<MartesZibellina2> |                     _..._
<dysfigured19> |                     _..._
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-23
<rogue2> |                     _..._
<rogue2> |                  .-'     '-.
<rogue2> |                 /     _    _\
<rogue2> |                /':.  (o)  /__)
<rogue2> |               /':. .,_    |  |
<rogue2> |              /': ; /  \   /_/
<rogue2> |             /  ;  `"`"    }
<rogue2> |            /'::.   ;\     {
<rogue2> |           / .::     /     }
<rogue2> |          /:    ':. ;``'''"`\
<rogue2> |         /  '::' _.-;        ;
<rogue2> |        /;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<rogue2> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'    -='.
<rogue2> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\        '
<rogue2> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<rogue2> |       |;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<rogue2> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | | /,\ `  \      ..'
<rogue2> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`|
<rogue2> | |       =="''\.==''
<rogue2> |     ~ |; ;|=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<rogue2> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| /
<rogue2> /=="`
<rogue2> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<rogue2> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<rogue2> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<rogue2> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|
<rogue2> Rainbowbird
<rogue2> |      ~  ~ | ;  |
<rogue2> ===========
<rogue2> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<rogue2> |           |/  \|
<MartesZibellina>             ))))))))(__/~;;\
<MartesZibellina>               (((((((((((((\
<MartesZibellina>               |           |
<deetwelve3>                .. _ .. ""..
<RoyK27> |         ___  _____
<Guest28811>                                                                                 
<Welcome26>                                                                                 
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-24
<funnel18>             ))))))))(__/~;;\
<funnel18>               (((((((((((((\
<funnel18>               |           |
<funnel18>               |( o) (o )  |
<spirit_pact8> |
<spirit_pact8> |                  .---------.
<spirit_pact8> |                 /:::::::::::\
<spirit_pact8> |                |:::::::::::::|
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-25
<unknown25> |                     _..._
<tigermousr7> |                     __
<drakythe> * b a n t o w n * b a n t o w n * b a n t o w n *
<mpmc4>             ))))))))(__/~;;\
<mpmc4>               (((((((((((((\
<mpmc4>               |           |
<Mercster>                   _..._
<cholcombe4> |         ___  _____
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-26
<e13>                .======.
<mundus2018> |                                  ___
<r00tobo9>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<GodSkinS12> |                                  ___
<GodSkinS12> |                 ,---.        /""'_,/
<GodSkinS12> |                 |    '\''""-:   /
